# Need some education on confirmation questions



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

So seems one of the pet peeves is steepness of the rump angle on a Nigerian.

So my questions. Let say you have a beautiful doe in every other aspect, yet has a steep rump. And you plan on pairing her with a buck who has a much better rump. From the experienced breeders how often would you say the steep rump is passed onto the kids versus the buck helps to correct the problem?

I guess I'm trying to figure out if it's like the udders which seems the buck has the ability to correct.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My best doe has a steep rump, and yes, the right buck can correct this. (=


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Kinda depends on the goats...i've seen rumps mostly corrected in one breeding...others can take a couple generations to improve. The levelness isn't a huge conformation issue to try and correct...focus more on flatness. Though I agree...I don't like steep rumps. Both sire and dam contribute. Some goats will stamp certain things on their offspring...maybe a great neck...maybe length of body. It varies...but from my experience conformation things like that are pretty easy to fix when the right animals are paired. :thumb:


----------

